# iMessage?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

How do I know iMessage is working on the iPhone? I have it activated and it all seems ok on my iPhone 4 and iPad. Cant seem to figure out what to send to from my iPad. Would it be their email address thats used for their apple ID? Their cell #?

On the iPhone itself, do I just send a text to a friend who has an iPhone with iOS5 and iMessage running and it works?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

On the iPad it would be your apple ID or any other email you want to associate with the account in the settings app. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Dr_AL said:


> On the iPad it would be your apple ID or any other email you want to associate with the account in the settings app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



I have his email thats associated with his account, and it does not work. No option to send, gives me an exlamation mark saying the account is not registered with iMessage, but again, fine on the iPhone.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

if you are trying to send to an iPhone it is easiest to send to the phone number, (you can send to email addresses) but it needs to be setup in the settings first, the phone number is automatically setup.

Also in my experience if you associate the same email address to 2 devices that you intend to message between it can lead to unpredictable results.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Text mssg= Green Bubble, iMessage = Blue Bubble.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I get the green and blue, and know its working with my iPhone, its the iPad that still is not working right or I am not doing something right.

My friend, with an iPhone 4 has the update and iMessage, which works with my iPhone to him. I go on my iPad and try and send a message, from my contacts I select his email, which is the one associated with his apple ID. It has an exclamation mark saying "[email protected] is not registered with iMessage. 

I also thought it would keep iMessages synced on any account I had a device with, or do I need iCloud for that to work? I have not switched from MobileMe yet.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Does your friend have iMessage set up to accept messages coming in at his Apple ID?

Under Settings if you go to Messages there's an option for Receive At... where you can list email addresses you can be reached for messages at.

Additionally the Caller ID section can be used so that you only use your email address as your identifier on iMessage and don't share your phone number.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Does your friend have iMessage set up to accept messages coming in at his Apple ID?
> 
> Under Settings if you go to Messages there's an option for Receive At... where you can list email addresses you can be reached for messages at.
> 
> Additionally the Caller ID section can be used so that you only use your email address as your identifier on iMessage and don't share your phone number.


Checked all that, and it is setup. We were using it with our iPhones.

I restarted my iPad and it worked from there. Seems a reboot fixes everything... even on an iPad.

Works great! Just wish all my friends had iPhones, would save some coin on text messages.


----------

